# wow that was kind of great



## 20663 (Jul 8, 2005)

okay, so ive had ibs-d for four years now, starting with my freshman year in high school. but ive been working at it, and coming to terms with it. and it seems to be working well.--so anyway, today was the first time i told anyone at school,besides some teachers and the nurse, that i have a chronic illness. i didnt say ibs exactly, and i didnt go into details surrounding the more private aspectsof the thing, but we were talking about being absent and i explained that i was on the chronic list, and w/o naming the disorder, explained that i have chronic "stomach problems" such as nausea and a hell of a lot of pain related to anxiety. but it was fine. i mean maybe it was just the kid, but they were really nice about it and showed genuine concern. Plus she didnt treat me like i was less of a person than she was, which has happened b4 with one of my close friends.. so now i feel confident and proud, and i refuse from this point forward to apologize to other ppl for who i am. i'm going to be much nicer to myself from now on (and i need to find friends that are nicer to me)--just thought i'd share that


----------

